# Is there a list of good dog kibble?



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Is there a list of dog food kibble that has not been recalled at least in the last 5 years? I know there is a list of recalled kibble/can food but I'm curious if someone thought to list those dog foods that have NOT been recalled for any reason.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

The short answer is no.

The ones that I know of that haven't been recalled to date:
Fromm
Precise
ZiwiPeak
Earthborn
Avoderm
Pinnacle
Innova
EVO
Pro Pac
Annamaet
Honest Kitchen

If anyone knows differently please feel free to correct me or add to the list.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Let's add:

NutriSource
California Natural


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

THANK YOU "Gally" and "PDXdogmom" and anyone else for starting & adding to this list. This is going to make shopping for dog food much easier. 

ATTENTION: Moderators/Admin PLEASE keep this list at the top of the forum so all can see and benefit from it. Certainly a list of recalled dog foods is helpful but this, this list cuts to the chase. Many thanks to all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i don't think Verus was recalled within the last 5 years.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Might be something to suggest to The Whole Dog journal to do.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Unless someone wants to maintain an accurate up-to-date database of all food brands such a list can be incorrect in hours. Information that relies on "I think" is not reliable. The reason, significance and how the company handled a recall are also factors. There are more companies that have not had a recall than those that have. When selecting foods researching the company, source of ingredients, etc. would be more accurate than relying on recalls. As I understand it, the Diamond recall should have happened last year if not sooner. They were caught because human Salmonella was eventually traced to their foods. Keep in mind that 2-3% of imported ingredients are inspected by the FDA. Many of the vitamin/mineral supplements, including those for humans, come from China because it is cost effective. Until such time as there is more involvement by the FDA, improved standards and transparency in the manufacturing of pet food it is up to the consumer to educate themselves about what is being fed to their pets.

The same discussion is happening on another forum. To me, this could lead to incorrect information for any consumer who searches for non-recalled food at a later date.
Dog Foods that have never had Recalls


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

fromm is the only one i know if that is family owned (since the early 1900's) and has NEVER had any kind of recall.


----------



## odettemayers (Aug 31, 2012)

A good proportion of their diet needs to be meat protein sources. Plant proteins tend to be more difficult for dogs to digest, are less palatable and offer less nutrition. Grains are lower than vegetables on the digestibility and nutritional adequacy scale.


----------

